# Update: Escrima & Kenpo Summer Camp - Buffalo,NY



## DoctorB (May 16, 2002)

I would like to advise the List members of the following updates for the Escrima-Kenpo Summer Camp, to be held on Saturday, July 12 and Sunday July 14. 

The training site will be at Erie Community College - North Campus Gymnasium, 6205 Main Street, Williamsville, NY (a suburb of Buffalo, NY). 

The training sessions will be held at 9:30am to 12:30pm and 2pm to 5pm on both days. There will be 2 instructors on the floor during each of sessions. 

The prospective instructors are: 

Punong Guro TOM BOLDEN
Pancipanci Eskrima & American Modern Arnis 

Shihan ERNEST McPEEK
Tracy System Kenpo & Kenpo Goshin Jitsu 

Shihan JOSEPH (Kenpo Joe) REBELLO
American Kenpo Karate 

Dr. JEROME BARBER
Paradigm Escrima-Kenpo & Int'l Modern Arnis 

Cost: $175 paid before July 11 **
$200 payable at the Door
$100 for a Single Day Pass 
Group Rates Availible on Request 

**Early Bird Special Discount**
$50 deposit before July 1, pay a balance of $100 at the door 
for both days admission. 

For more camp information, Group Rates and/or Accomodations information contact Dr. Barber at:
<escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com> 

or by surface mail:
Dr. Jerome Barber
Suite 230, 5999 South Park Avenue
Hamburg, NY 14075 

I am looking forward to meeting some of you at this camp. 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> 
> *I would like to advise the List members of the following updates for the Escrima-Kenpo Summer Camp, to be held on Saturday, July 12 and Sunday July 14.
> 
> ...



Good Day to All,

The latest news regarding the Escrima-Kenpo Camp in Buffalo,
July 13 & 14 is as follows:

PG Tom Bolden has chosen the theme, "Hawaiian Eskrima, Hawaiian Kenpo - Making the Connections for Self Defense".

"Kenpo Joe" Rebelo, will focus on "American Kenpo: Utilizing the Single and Double Knife Tactics."

I will be teaching "Espada Y Daga and Empty Hand Translations for Self defense."

As soon as Shihan McPeek and I can get past playing phone tag, I will make an announcement on his topic(s).

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

